
GitHub UI Redesign Proposal - rufb
https://grumpy.website/post/0Q1LXBDvW
======
rurban
The flattened hierarchy is of course superior. I would just prefer to move
Issues to 2nd, and PR behind. Commits, Branches, Releases after.

